# Extending trolling motor wiring



## Andy Taylor (Jun 13, 2012)

I need to add about 2' of wiring onto my trolling motor. It's a Minn Kota Endura 55 lb. thrust. I was told by a Minn Kota dealer that the motor's wiring is 10 gauge, and I should use 8 gauge for the additional wiring, since it's only 2 feet. Does that sound right? Also, it currently has a 50 amp breaker, which I'm going to re-use. Should I cut back the negative wire so it's the same length as the positive wire(once breaker is removed) and start with both wires the same length? Right now the negative wire is the original length, and the positive is the same length overall, but the last foot has the breaker before it. Thanks.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sure you will get different suggestions on "how to", so I'll just say that (if it were me). I'd remove the circuit breaker, then using some good quality insulated crimp butt-splice connectors, connect the new additional ground wire to the end of the existing ground wire. Then connect what ever type end (ring terminal, TM plug, etc) to the ground wire. Using another butt connector, connect the additional + wire to the original + wire at the spot where you removed the breaker. Now connect the breaker back into the circuit like it was setup previously except that this time it will be installed in a section of the new 8 gauge wire. You want to keep the breaker located close to the battery connection on the + side.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Mike. So it doesn't matter if the original wires are not the same length when I begin? Because once I remove the breaker, the + cable will be about 1 foot shorter than the - cable. The breaker is about 1 foot from the end of + cable.


----------



## JMichael (Jun 14, 2012)

No, it won't affect what you are doing to have them at different lengths. And any time you splice a + and - wire, you want the splices staggered at least a little bit so the connectors are not side by side any ways. You might want to consider using marine wire and connectors to reduce the chances of the wire corroding but that's not a requirement. It just helps with any future possible corrosion issues.


----------



## Bob Landry (Jun 14, 2012)

Different wire lengths do not matter since you don't care about a balanced load. Current flows through the neg wire also, so the less wire you use on either side, the less voltage drop you have. It's minimal with the lengths you are going to have, but every little bit helps. I also recommend using marine wire, even for fresh water applications.


----------



## Recon (Jun 14, 2012)

After the good crimps I also coat the connection with liquid electrical tape. Just to.make sure everything is totally sealed.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 14, 2012)

Recon said:


> After the good crimps I also coat the connection with liquid electrical tape. Just to.make sure everything is totally sealed.



I like using Marine grade but connectors, after making the connection your then use a heat source and shrink the cover which also has a sealer in it. Many times I will them with marine grade heat shrink.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. So if I add 2 feet of wire, 8 gauge wire is good? How long can I add on with 8 gauge wire? Also, I just noticed my wire stripper/crimper only goes down to 10 gauge. Do I need to buy another crimper/stripper for the 8 gauge?


----------



## Bob B. (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr. Taylor,

I do not use wire pliers of any kind, I just use a wire cutter. I snoip the sides and pulloff the plastic insulation. I have run alomost 12 feet of wire on my trolling motors, I use a butt spice and heat shrink. I splice the 10 gauge wire with 8 gauge ... I use jumper cables as it is cheaper for me to but them over 8 gauge wire. It seems to work bery well for me ... best of luck with yoru project.

Bob.


----------



## Comstocker (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm with Bob B, I go to Harbor Freight or Walmart and buy their cheap jumper cables, usually about 10'-12' long for about $10-$15 and cut the ends off. You have a nice red and black pair of wires for not much money.


----------

